# Onboard LAN Asus P5QL Pro

## Roux

Hi!

Ich habe das Mainboard Asus P5QL Pro und wollte Gentoo installieren. Die Gentoo Live CD erkennt jedoch die onboard LAN-Karte nicht, da wohl der Treiber fehlt.

Ich habe schon rumprobiert und gesucht ... hat alles nicht zum Ziel geführt.

Laut diesen Thread brauche ich den Treiber "ATL1".

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich den Treiber in der liveCD-Umgebung installieren? 

Oder ist dies zu kompliziert und ich muss Gentoo mittels z.B. Ubuntu installieren und dann auf meinen richtigen System den Treiber kompilieren, installieren, etc. ?

Hilfe  :Sad: 

Roux

----------

## theotherjoe

wie in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-729260-highlight-p5ql.html

vorgeschlagen: 

SystemRescueCD http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

----------

## Roux

Sorry, das hab ich nich so ganz kapiert.

Das Image runterladen, auf CD brennen, davon booten und dann die 2 Befehle ausführen, um das Netzwerk funktionstüchtig zu machen und dann Gentoo mittels der CD installieren?

Thx,

Roux

----------

## bbgermany

Nein, anstatt der std. Gentoo CD nimmst du zum Installieren die System Rescue CD.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Roux

Okay ... genau das wollte ich ausdrücken, aber hab mich zu undeutlich ausgedrückt, stimmt.

Danke  :Wink: 

----------

